# Windows-Standart-Cursor ändern



## rat-cop (5. März 2006)

Da habe ich direkt noch mal ne' frage.....

Weiß einer von euch wie man den Windows-Standart-Cursor ändert?
Ich habe diese Seite dazu gefunden 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;160041, aber leider funktioniert dieser code bei mir nicht! Ist dort ein fehler vorhanden?

Vielleicht kennt ja einer einen aderen code...., würde mich sehr freuen!

mfg,
rat-cop


----------



## D@nger (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
meinst du nur in deinem Programm oder in der ganzen Umgebung?


----------



## rat-cop (5. März 2006)

Ich meine in der ganzen umgebung, deswegen ja auch "Windows-Standart-Cursor"...
weißt du wie das geht?


----------



## D@nger (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
hier der Code, der in Form1 platziert werden muss:

```
Private Const IDC_APPSTARTING = 32650&
   Private Const IDC_ARROW = 32512&
   Private Const OCR_NORMAL = 32512&

   Private Declare Function LoadCursor Lib "user32" Alias "LoadCursorA" _
   (ByVal hInstance As Long, ByVal lpCursorName As Long) As Long
   Private Declare Function SetSystemCursor Lib "user32" (ByVal hcur As _
   Long, ByVal id As Long) As Boolean


Private Sub Command1_Click()
   Dim hcursor As Long, ret_val As Long

       hcursor = LoadCursor(0, IDC_APPSTARTING)
       ret_val = SetSystemCursor(hcursor, OCR_NORMAL)

End Sub

 Private Sub Command2_Click()
   Dim hcursor As Long, ret_val As Long

       hcursor = LoadCursor(0, IDC_ARROW)
       ret_val = SetSystemCursor(hcursor, OCR_NORMAL)

   End Sub
```


----------



## rat-cop (5. März 2006)

Danke D@nger, 
jetzt funktioniert er auch, aber gibt es auch noch eine möglichkeit den cursor aus einer datei oder einer recource zu laden? 

mfg, rat-cop


----------



## Shakie (5. März 2006)

Klar, du musst einfach statt LoadCursor eine andere Funktion verwenden, welche eine beliebige Cursor-Datei öffnen kann (da gibt es sicher welche, einfach mal suchen).


----------

